# Led Lenser launch P7.2



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEws From Led Lenser -

The LED Lenser® P7.2 - The next generation of lighting has arrived.

We are delighted to announce that the NEW LED Lenser® P7.2 hand-held torch has arrived. This stunning lighting instrument is an evolution of one of our best-selling models, the P7, which has been intricately re-evaluated to deliver a significantly increased level of performance that sets it apart from the crowd. A new CREE® LED, reconfigured increased lighting range and a host of cutting edge-design improvements all combine effortlessly to deliver the next generation of lighting. Full product details and technical specifications are set out below.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Typical I only purchased a new p7 only last week.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

No pic of specs?, I want one!


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

LED Lenser are brilliant. Never seen a torch as powerful. We went camping at Ullswater a few weeks ago and everyone was walking around with their little head torches. I turned my Lenser on and the whole field lit up, it was brilliant haha!


----------



## Klippie (Mar 31, 2009)

I just took delivery of a new Lenser P7.2 on Friday its a marked improvement over the P7, the hot spot on the zoom is slighlty bigger in diameter and very bright the wide setting is much better looking too and I really like the red bits inside the lens....very pleased with it...

We use Lenser P7's at work in our inspection depertment they are superb torches...:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Where can I get one?


----------



## Klippie (Mar 31, 2009)

Got mine here - http://http://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product/4029113940702%20led%20lenser%209407%209407%20p7.2%20pro%20torch%20black%20gift%20box%20new%20320%20lumen - best price too, delivery was two days.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Only 360 lumens though


----------

